# Phantom Pregnancy??



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I hear mares can have phamtom preganancies, but I don't know much about it. I just wanted to point out that a phone call is always free. Just give your vet a call. =]


----------



## poniesponies (Jun 14, 2010)

I am well aware a phone call is always free. Thanks!?! 

This forum is also free and i was just after some advice from someone who might have experienced the same or similiar. 

I have spoken to the vet, and without seeing her they can't really diagnose, obviously, but from what i told them i just need to keep an eye on things. 

I dont see this as an emergency, otherwise i would get the vet out. I just was after some advice on how to maybe deal with the situation, or whats going on with her, is this just an extreme "season", or homones gone mad or does she really think she's pregnant, is she likely to stay like this throughout the summer etc etc 

p.s her legs weren't covered in discharge last night, they were clean, but her teets still the same. i will post a photo.


----------

